# Problème App Store et iMusic



## JBFin (26 Juillet 2015)

Alors déjà bonjour à tous, je viens de rejoindre ce forum et il s'agit de mon premier post alors voila 

J'ai un soucis en ce moment avec l'app store je m'explique : depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus rien télécharger sur l'app store avec mon iPhone (6, iOS 8.4). Lorsque j'essai de télécharger une appli elle se met en attente et rien ne se passe...

De plus, je suis censé profité de iMusic gratuitement en ce moment avec les 3 mois offerts. Tout fonctionnait bien mais depuis quelques temps même chose, impossible de lire une musique. J'attends un peu et je me retrouve sur une page qui me propose de m'abonner 

Par contre, les musiques que j'ai écouté avant ce problème fonctionne toujours... Je ne comprends vraiment rien et j'ai cherché sur Google pour trouvé des réponses mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider.

Voila, merci !


----------



## JBFin (26 Juillet 2015)

J'ai oublié de préciser mais j'ai bien vérifié que j'avais de la place (on ne sait jamais) et étrangement alors que je suis connecté sur le même identifiant sur itunes avec mon mac et bien cela fonctionne, que ce soit iMusic ou les applis.


----------



## lineakd (30 Juillet 2015)

@JBFin, soit le bienvenu!
Comme le dis @Jura39 , as tu essayé une restauration?


----------



## JBFin (30 Juillet 2015)

Merci de ta réponse ! J'ai trouvé la solution avant hier et j'avoue avoir oublié de le préciser sur le forum. J'ai reset une fois mon iPhone (Home+marche/arrêt) ce qui n'as pas fonctionné comme d'habitude.
Alors je l'ai fait 2 fois de suite et là, miracle ! Tout fonctionne normalement !
Apparement il y a une différence si l'on reset 2 fois de suite plutôt qu'une seule fois....

Merci quand même j'espère que ça aidera d'autres personnes qui ont pu rencontré ce problème.


----------



## lineakd (5 Août 2015)

@JBFin, merci pour ton retour! 
Mais est-ce qu'avant le premier "reset", as tu supprimé les apps qui étaient en multitâche?


----------



## JBFin (6 Août 2015)

Oui absolument j'ai bien quitté les apps avant. Mais c'est seulement lorsque j'ai "reset" 2 fois de suite que Apple Music et Apple Store ont fonctionné de nouveau.
Et cela a recommencé il y a peu, j'ai du refaire la manip'.


----------



## lineakd (7 Août 2015)

@JBFin, merci pour ton retour!
La prochaine fois, je testerai une deuxième "reset" avant tout autre chose.


----------

